# Chromebook supported



## ShadowHunter (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been wondering if you could make this software OBS studio, avail to chromebook. Please make it so you can download it on the website not chrome store, website.

Thank You!!!


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 19, 2018)

OBS is not designed to be run on Chromebook hardware, so this will not happen.


----------



## keith_burns (Dec 6, 2018)

I am also wanting OBS to become available for Chrome Operating Systems. I just bought a new Samsung Chromebook Plus which is a very good device and fits about 90% of what I need it for. However, the other 10% I was needing it for was to use it for to download OBS and start streaming on facebook, however it is not supported (yet I hope) for Chrome OS. I am hoping that they will release a version for Chrome OS!!


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 7, 2018)

There will not be a version that is released for ChromeOS.


----------



## XlaX_ItzYeBoiDale (Jan 2, 2019)

So why will OBS never be for Chrome OS?


----------



## RandomAndy (Jan 3, 2019)

yeah, what's stopping you, and I'm asking from a (for lack of a better word) providers standpoint, wouldn't you agree that making OBS more accessible for people is better? Given it wouldn't be an easy task but I don't see a logical reason for objecting to it so hastily.


----------



## Harold (Jan 3, 2019)

The hardware is underpowered, and there's also likely restrictions to access to the core functions OBS requires.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 3, 2019)

Really, it's the restrictions that kill it even more than the hardware. Even if you installed ChromeOS on a powerful system (why??), you would be hamstrung by the restrictions that ChromeOS places on what programs can and can't do on the system.

ChromeOS is intended to be a barebones operating system where all your apps are web-based. However, OBS very much needs access to low-level functionality that ChromeOS does not allow applications to have, and that is by design of ChromeOS. OBS wouldn't even be able to do simple things like capture the screen.

So unfortunately it's just never going to happen unless ChromeOS changes, but due to the fact that ChromeOS is intentionally designed this way, I don't think it will happen.


----------



## dudeguybro (Jan 7, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Really, it's the restrictions that kill it even more than the hardware. Even if you installed ChromeOS on a powerful system (why??), you would be hamstrung by the restrictions that ChromeOS places on what programs can and can't do on the system.
> 
> ChromeOS is intended to be a barebones operating system where all your apps are web-based. However, OBS very much needs access to low-level functionality that ChromeOS does not allow applications to have, and that is by design of ChromeOS. OBS wouldn't even be able to do simple things like capture the screen.
> 
> So unfortunately it's just never going to happen unless ChromeOS changes, but due to the fact that ChromeOS is intentionally designed this way, I don't think it will happen.


But that can't even be the case anymore. Chrome OS now supports Android apps and offline files. It's fundamentally not a web-based device anymore. And you can't say that Chromebook in the last three years can't handle mirroring then streaming video because my phone can do that in like three taps. Especially if you just want a capture device to stream to a Chromebook. I mean, a company is free to do as it pleases but knocking something that is not a real limitation is just odd. At this point, I feel like the real reason is that it's a niche that not worth the trouble, which is also completely fine to say.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 8, 2019)

I was not aware that Chromebooks can now run Android apps, that is news to me and is different from what I had heard about how Chromebooks work.

But that just shifts the question to whether there will be an OBS Android app, to which the answer to that is "not for an extremely long time, if ever." It basically would mean completely rewriting the app from the ground up, and there's already way too much to work on for the desktop app to be able to devote any resources to such a project that is being made for free by volunteers. So the answer doesn't really change.


----------



## BryKriTri (Feb 8, 2019)

You should really try to get it as a app, I'm getting a chromebook in like 4 days and I really want to stream with OBS on it.


----------



## lpil (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all!

I'd just like to add a little note challenging the idea that ChromeOS is limited and only for low power hardware and only for simple web browsing.

ChromeOS is capable of running ChromeOS apps, Android apps, and Linux applications and as a result has a robust ecosystem suited for many tasks.
I myself am a software engineer and roughly a year ago I moved from a Dell XPS running Debian Linux and an Apple Macbook Pro to a ChromeOS Pixelbook with no trouble for my work.

Whether ChromeOS' graphics stack is suitable for being targeted by future of OBS I couldn't say, but please let's not rule out this very capable operating system because of some precognition about what it is for. After all, many people say Linux is just for servers, yet OBS brings a lot of value to many Linux users.

Cheers,
Louis

edit: Off the back of this thread I decided to install OBS on this Chromebook and give it a try. With a XSHM screen capture is successfully captures the mouse cursor, but that's all. Alas!

Seeing as ChromeOS uses Wayland I suspect it may be related to this bug in the tracker -> https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=719


----------



## MattHolden (Feb 19, 2019)

Guys, check out golightstream.com, its basically obs in the browser. Add text, images and allsorts!

P.S. If OBS was to be released on Chrome OS, 100% use that instead.


----------



## fromeister2009 (Apr 4, 2019)

I've used Lightstream as of today. I streamed android based Retroarch emulator to Facebook Live today and streamed MLB 9 Innings 19 yesterday to Facebook Live. Both worked great on my HP Chromebook x360 14. Trying to say that chromebook hardware is underpowered and would not support running OBS is completely biased on there part and shows that they do not follow technology very well. My HP Chromebook x360 14 has 8gb ram, 64gb HD, Google Play support, Linux support, Intel i3 8th gen processor, Intel UHD 620 graphics card with touchscreen and 4k capabilities. The Google Pixelbook offers an i5 or i7 processor. With that kind of hardware power you can not tell me that it couldn't support OBS in some fashion. I understand the limitations that Chrome OS has when it comes to Linux currently, but Google is taking care of that as well in the coming future. But since OBS doesn't seem to want to work with Chrome OS I would 100% recommend anyone that wants to stream to Facebook, Twitch, Mixer, YouTube or RTMP services I strongly recommend Lightstream.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 4, 2019)

Lightstream works by performing the "hard parts" in the cloud (where the "hard parts" are rendering and encoding). OBS would need to do the "hard parts" on the user's machine itself, which is a fundamental difference between the way OBS and Lightstream work. OBS is a program, Lightstream is a service.

If Lightstream works for you, then by all means, use it! I'm glad there's a solution out there for people who want to stream from their Chromebooks.


----------



## Allahuakbar666 (Apr 10, 2019)

I already got OBS on my chrome book it’s easy


----------



## fromeister2009 (Apr 13, 2019)

Allahuakbar666 said:


> I already got OBS on my chrome book it’s easy


how did you get OBS working on a chromebook? What chromebook do you use?


----------



## ChromeHardware (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey doods!
I am a Developer that has been tinkering with my chromebook. In order to install windows apps, please go to Linux mode.


----------



## MarioCamargi (Jul 9, 2019)

I think the idea of having obs in a notebook, because I downloaded the obs in windows 7 32 bits and I wanted to do my direct prm and could not because my pc is not so good and I would like to use it in the chromebook because I feel it would be a better performance my pc is very bad and the chromebook is better and if they do not it is for girls because they do not strive to help all who want to have obs without so many problems at least believe something different for chromebook another version I hope you read this


----------



## H4ndy (Jul 9, 2019)

OBS can be installed/compiled when switching your Chromebook to Linux mode. However we cannot guarantee that it will work fine as most Chromebooks have very low end hardware, you are basically on your own here.

We will also not release a ChromeOS version of OBS at the moment for the same reasons in addition to major limitations of what ChromeOS apps can do.


----------



## karlthepagan (Oct 16, 2019)

I just saw that the Pixelbook Go 2019 product line uses 8th Generation Intel i5/i7 CPUs. I have been using 8th Gen Intels for OBS on Windows for about a year and their performance is acceptable for compositing graphics and 2 Camlink capture devices.

I would recommending anyone searching for Chromebook OBS support to investigate current support of Linux mode before purchasing a device.


----------



## ACoasting (Feb 16, 2020)

Can the OBS software be downloaded on a Linux Kernal OS?


----------



## msittig (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm on an Acer Spin 13 Chromebook, i5 8GB RAM, with Linux. I successfully installed obs-studio using the instructions for Debian (apt) but I'm still working on getting the hardware to interface with the program. I will edit this post if I am successful.


----------



## Niek (Jun 17, 2020)

It's a simple as sudo apt update && sudo apt install ffmpeg obs-studio, but the OBS version in Debian is kinda old. Not to mention that video encoding is not exactly what Chromebooks are built for ;)


----------



## jeffyboi (Aug 7, 2020)

BryKriTri said:


> You should really try to get it as a app, I'm getting a chromebook in like 4 days and I really want to stream with OBS on it.


You can install OBS with linux on Chrombook.


----------



## jeffyboi (Aug 7, 2020)

fromeister2009 said:


> how did you get OBS working on a chromebook? What chromebook do you use?


 You have to activate linux on Chrombook and go to the OBS studio page on how to install it on linux, it worked for me.


----------



## CoinCap (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm not sure what our limitations are... there are many streaming apps that work on the google chrome internet browser. For example
( https://golightstream.com/ and https://restream.io/ ) I do understand that obs has many advanced features but an entry level
*lite version* would work as well. There is also an OBS Stream labs app you can use from play store. \\ There is also external GPUs 

Razer Core X Chroma - Thunderbolt™ 3 Connection


----------



## rjake2204 (Dec 17, 2020)

CoinCap said:


> I'm not sure what our limitations are... there are many streaming apps that work on the google chrome internet browser. For example
> ( https://golightstream.com/ and https://restream.io/ ) I do understand that obs has many advanced features but an entry level
> *lite version* would work as well. There is also an OBS Stream labs app you can use from play store. \\ There is also external GPUs
> 
> Razer Core X Chroma - Thunderbolt™ 3 Connection


you have to pay for lightstream it is not a free streaming service no more.


----------



## CJplays (Feb 19, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> OBS is not designed to be run on Chromebook hardware, so this will not happen.


actullaky it is possible i have a sumsung chromebook v4 with touch screen and if you turn on the linux beta feature install go to the terminal enter a few i forgot them btw and boom go to the lanucher go to linux apps and you should see an app that says OBS if you did it correctly.


----------



## spceloverhudybud (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, Chromebook has a feature called "*Linux*" which opens an app called "*Terminal*" which you can enter a code to install an app into hope I helped bye!


----------



## Harold (Mar 28, 2021)

That won't allow OBS to install properly or run properly on a chromebook.


----------



## NorthernLigthsx (Apr 5, 2021)

i have OBS installed on my chromebook via Linux. However the screen / window capture does not work on it properly. Window capture just goes to a black screen and then screen capture captures on the OBS screen and nothing else. Very frustrating. Not sure if this is something that can be fixed or wither im better looking at a different service to OBS


----------



## Neuromastergg (Jun 13, 2021)

ich habe mir seit neusten ein chromebook zugelegt da mein alter Laptop (windows) Kaput gegangen ist und jetzt muss ich feststellen das es nicht mit ChromeOS Kompatibel ist. ich denke das schnell geändert werden muss, denn ich denke das eines der beliebtestenname Softwares mit jedem betriebssystem kompatibel sein sollte. ich habe ein Lenovo.


----------



## Neuromastergg (Jun 13, 2021)

Harold said:


> Dadurch kann OBS nicht richtig installiert oder auf einem Chromebook ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt werden.
> [/ZITAT]
> Was ist mp4 ?


----------



## Sussyimposter (Apr 12, 2022)

keith_burns said:


> I am also wanting OBS to become available for Chrome Operating Systems. I just bought a new Samsung Chromebook Plus which is a very good device and fits about 90% of what I need it for. However, the other 10% I was needing it for was to use it for to download OBS and start streaming on facebook, however it is not supported (yet I hope) for Chrome OS. I am hoping that they will release a version for Chrome OS!!


You cannot run obs even if it was compatible with chrome os and its hardware. The hardware even in the best chromebooks out there isnt match against a 10 year old windows pc since there would be more cores than chromebooks and those cores would be stronger. There also wouldnt be a reason for the obs developers to make obs for chromebooks since most chromebook users are students. If you want to record your games on a chromebook, go to the bottom right of your screen where the clock would be, click on it and select 'Screen Capture'. Then select the part where you want to record. It may not give the best results since the hardware in chromebook cpus have only a single core or double core and they are not strong. If you really want obs in your chromebook, then follow this guide: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-on-chromebook#1-overview. Though I must warn you doing this may void your warranty and/or could damage your hardware and make your chromebook software more vulnerable for hackers. In fact I would rather buy a whole new computer for $700(whice is the same price as most new samsung chromebooks) which has better hardware and software customization. Remember, chromebooks are cheap because of their low-power consumption, low specs and chrome os's controls for school uses.


----------



## Sussyimposter (Aug 7, 2022)

RandomAndy said:


> yeah, what's stopping you, and I'm asking from a (for lack of a better word) providers standpoint, wouldn't you agree that making OBS more accessible for people is better? Given it wouldn't be an easy task but I don't see a logical reason for objecting to it so hastily.


Even the best chromebook in the market (as of 2022) is not meant for recording in high quality. It is used for productivity and/or very light gaming(on the web). You dont buy a chromebook to record anything, let alone stream. The only time i can think of for recording on a chromebook is when you want to use to to capture another device using a capture card. Even then, for that price youcould just get yourself a windows 10 laptop and it would do so much better with recording and streaming than a chromebook. If you really want to stream, then just buy a new pc around the same price. If you really want to stream on ur chromebook, then use apps from the chrome web store, or use the built in linux to download the linux version of obs(though i suggest you dont try this). Note that chromebooks are weaker than a 2008 desktop.


----------



## TerraCPU (Aug 14, 2022)

Sussyimposter said:


> Even the best chromebook in the market (as of 2022) is not meant for recording in high quality. It is used for productivity and/or very light gaming(on the web). You dont buy a chromebook to record anything, let alone stream. The only time i can think of for recording on a chromebook is when you want to use to to capture another device using a capture card. Even then, for that price youcould just get yourself a windows 10 laptop and it would do so much better with recording and streaming than a chromebook. If you really want to stream, then just buy a new pc around the same price. If you really want to stream on ur chromebook, then use apps from the chrome web store, or use the built in linux to download the linux version of obs(though i suggest you dont try this). Note that chromebooks are weaker than a 2008 desktop.


I hate to contradict...

I have an Intel Pentium Silver N5030 in my Chromebook.

You said specifically that a desktop from 2008 would be faster.

So, I researched a significant CPU from 2008 and stuck with the intel core 2 duo E4700

Geekbench seems to contradict your argument.






Now this wouldn't be significant if it weren't for the fact that this is an Intel Pentium Silver, a budget low powered CPU for laptops.

Let alone the core i7 Chromebooks you can buy from  the likes of Acer: https://store.acer.com/en-gb/acer-chromebook-spin-713
-convertible-cp713-3w-grey-nx-a6xek-006

But it gets worse.

You said that a PC would have "more cores and stronger ones". Now If you were talking about a DESKTOP PC, I wouldn't argue. But you just said blanket PC. You do know that Chromebooks use the same CPU's as PC laptops? Also, claiming Chromebooks are only for students is also a lie, I actually know an organisation that use exclusively Macbooks and Chromebooks. No windows PC's in sight. 

So not only was you comment on Chromebooks being "slower" than PC's miscommunicated at best, misinformed at worse, but your claim that only students use Chromebooks is also, a lie. 

Please do your research before throwing claims like that.

I appreciate that it's hard getting OBS to work within crostini, but claiming "they're not up to the task" is just plain wrong.


----------



## ascientist (Sep 21, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> There will not be a version that is released for ChromeOS.


its interesting you automatically state Chromebook wont get an app when you clearly dont know about Chromebook or what would be needed to satisfy the customers needs and you can say its a free app with volunteers all day but patron would disagree at $4000 a month refusing to even think about alternate development paths makes potential patrons think their money is better placed somewhere more open minded. there was a time developers refused to build gui because they thought it was a waste of time much like you probably think this is. if its honestly about limitations than you need to ask yourself are you really a developer if you stop working just because you dont know the answer. regardless of all this there is a clear need for broadcasting software on Chromebook and everyone assumes you will be the first or at least the best to fix this problem unfortunally for us you seem to disagree.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 22, 2022)

ascientist said:


> its interesting you automatically state Chromebook wont get an app when you clearly dont know about Chromebook or what would be needed to satisfy the customers needs and you can say its a free app with volunteers all day but patron would disagree at $4000 a month refusing to even think about alternate development paths makes potential patrons think their money is better placed somewhere more open minded. there was a time developers refused to build gui because they thought it was a waste of time much like you probably think this is. if its honestly about limitations than you need to ask yourself are you really a developer if you stop working just because you dont know the answer. regardless of all this there is a clear need for broadcasting software on Chromebook and everyone assumes you will be the first or at least the best to fix this problem unfortunally for us you seem to disagree.


I don't think you understand. It is _literally impossible_ (at the time of this writing) to even write a Chromebook application that is capable of capturing your screen. I don't mean hard, I mean literally impossible. There's no API for it. Google hasn't provided one. It's a thing that cannot be done.

If you want that to change, talk to Google.


----------



## Jelle Johannson (Dec 11, 2022)

I have OBS installed on my windows pc and i tried to connect my chromebook to it by a videocapture card and even that wont be reconized by obs. So its not only that i wont work on a chromebook, it is totaly blocking everything that is conected to/with chromebooks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 11, 2022)

Your issue is separate from the one being discussed in this thread.


----------

